# compatibilité disque dûr multimédia toshiba store



## filoux60 (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de recevoir pour mon anniversaire hier un DDM toshiba Stor E tv de 1 TO,
je l'ai branché sur mon imac 27 pour y ajouter qlq fichiers et là surprise impossible d'écrire ou éffacer dessus avec mon mac et j'ai ensuite essayé avec mon portable sous windows et avec celui ci pas de problèmes,
sur mon imac ,l'imac le reconnait parfaitement et l'affiche sur le burreau comme périférique ,je sais aussi voir tous ce qu'il y a dessus mais impossible d'y ajouter ou d'extraire un fichiers quelquonque.
je l'ai ensuite partitionné en une seule de 1 TO avec l'utilitaire de disque sous mon imac et la surprise je peut enfin y ajouter et enlever des fichiers mais le prblème maintenant c'est que depuis que je l'ai fait ,sur ma tv il y a juste le menu et je ne vois plus aucuns fichiers ni librairies 

que puis-je faire ?

merci d'avance


----------



## filoux60 (28 Janvier 2010)

????? personne aurait une idée???


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2010)

T'as pensé aux formats ?

NTFS => lecture seulement sur Mac
HFS+ => pas de lecture sur Windows (et par extension, pas plus sur le hardware grand public).


----------



## filoux60 (28 Janvier 2010)

OK mais ne connaissant pas trop grand chose au niveau des formats ,
pouvez vous me dire avec quel logiciel et en quel format je doit le formater pour pouvoir y mettre des fichiers depuis mon imac et aussi de pouvoir les lire sur ma tv et mon imac ?

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2010)

FAT 32.

Mais cela entraîne des limites sur la taille des fichiers (< 4Goi).


----------



## kamit_nicky (3 Mars 2010)

ben mwa oci g le mm pb ca passe trè bien sous mac et windows mais par contre pr regardé des films ou otre sur la tv rien du tt unikmen la page d'accueil  aidez mwa plz !!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2010)

kamit_nicky a dit:


> ben mwa oci g le mm pb ca passe trè bien sous mac et windows mais par contre pr regardé des films ou otre sur la tv rien du tt unikmen la page d'accueil  aidez mwa plz !!



Apprend à écrire un français intelligible et on en reparlera.


----------

